# Australian immigration help



## ashw (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all,

To begin with my intro- MBA fin graduate, has 2 yrs of exp in MNC. My husband is B.E. s/w prof has 6 yrs of exp. 

Now we are planning to move to Australia through consultancy on a work permit. Can anyone please guide us the best immigration consultants in Bangalore.

Based on the above details can anyone say what is the probability of getting a work visa for both of us. and how long it would take to get a visa?

Any suggestions/guidance are welcome.

Please respond and thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ashw,

welcome to the forum. you have come to the right place. . there are many like you and now they are so confident, they are doing it on their own. we have an agent but he is in australia, its best to use agents who are frmo australia, somehow my experience has been good. i have seen some offshore agents who were not the best. specifically from Asia.

anyway, you go through the sticky threads, check if your husband's skill is in the SOL and the CSL, open ACS site and go through the site nicely, you will have a lot of questions but you have to read about the entire process which broadly is, you get your skill assessed, you apply for the visa and wait, you hear form teh CO, get your meds and occ done and bingo you have the visa, but this entire procedure take anything between 6 months to 3 years. there are those who got their visa in 5 months and there are those like me who applied in sept 2008 and are still waiting. it depends on your skill, and the demand of the skill there.

Take a point test, see if you manage the 120 points, if not then there are ways, you either go the state sponsored route or you try getting over 7 in each module in IELTS.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes but you need to show payslips and references for the time since the assessment.


----------



## edr76 (Jul 18, 2013)

*University opportunities for PR*

Hi, we got our PR visas last year and planning to move in July. Having second thoughts about pulling out my daughter from the university because she is now on her second year. Is it better if she just continues her education in Australia? Or finish her course first before she moves? Or will her degree in the Philippines get any credit at all in AU?


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*Help!!!*

I am a newbie here and my wife and i are considering migrating to Australia. I am accountant by qualification with a Bsc Accounting. My wife is a graduate of Economics who currently is an Air hostess. We have a son who is an American by virtue of his birth. Please i would like to know if an agent could help us through the entire process. Someone we can trust!!!

Gabriel.


----------



## F.A.Ansari (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Need some help. I've lodged my application on 7th July 2015. I have not attached any documents yet. just want to know if I should wait for some correspondence through which I will be told which documents to attach or I should attach the critical documents from my side as soon as possible ?. I'm asking this because it has been 10 days and so far there hasn't been any correspondence in this regard from Immigration department. If I need to attach documents without waiting for anyone to contact me then please let me know which documents are critical so that I attach them and have the process move forward. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The DIBP website includes a document checklist for each visa. You can find it by scrolling down the page under the Visa Applicants tab. You should upload your relevant documents as a CO is not required to request them and theoretically could assess your application based on what you've given them. However, they will ask for the police checks and medical check if you haven't done those yet.

DIBP may only contact you if they're reviewing your application and have questions or need further information (which I realise seems to contradict what I've said above).


----------



## josemontilla (Jul 26, 2017)

*requesting advice EOI*

Hi my dear friends. I am searching for some lights regarding my chances to reach to my heaven=australia. I submitted my EOI with 65 189 and 70 to NSW on january 2017... however according with some unofficial results after 1st of july; still, this pro rata occupation needs 70 points for 189 (SAD because I was expecting they get their requirement down to 65 or even 60 but that has not happened yet). So, what is your opinion. with 65 point I should forget about it????
THANKSSSS A LOTTTT
your guidance and advice will be enormously appreciated by me and thousands of mechanical engineers as myself


----------

